# Potential bulk green coffee import business UK & Europe



## Hitch22 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi coffee lovers,

I am from one the biggest green coffee exporting countries in East Africa ,now resident in the UK.My family runs a coffee export company which exports about 800 tonnes of Robusta and Arabica coffee annually to a couple of European ,African and Russian companies.

I am currently looking to set up preferably a LLP company in the UK with a suitable partner to target big to medium roasters and importers in the UK and European market and may be Asia later on. I,ve got a couple of questions.

1)As mentioned earlier, i am looking for a potential business partner preferably with green coffee import,export ,sales and knowledge of the UK green coffee market.If thats alot to ask does any one know of a party that might be interested even without the above qualities especially in the London or Berkshire area? We can both learn as we go along.If not,what is the best way to find a partner?

2)Can u recommend any reputable consultancy firms to help point me to the right direction in aspects like setting up, contracts,insurance litigation ,import and clearance , market research and buyer contacts?

3)Can you suggest sources with detailed list of bulk green coffee buyers or medium and big roasters in the UK and Ireland?As am contemplating paying a market research firm to get such vital information or doing it myself.What do you suggest?

Any advise and words of wisdom will be appreciated.Thanks in advance.

Hitch


----------

